# Venice Overnighter



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

Headed to Green Canyon this Tues around noon or so be back around noon the next day. I have a few spots open. 

Boat is 38' Fountain, triple 2015 300 Verados

We leaving from Cypress Cove, bring your own food, drinks (beer is fine). I have a grill & we will cook. 

We run far, burn lots of that expensive marina fuel. Plan on $350-$400 for a spot. PM me for details.


----------



## mecauca (Apr 5, 2013)

*Pm sent*

Hello friend, pm sent


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

Moved trip to Thurs - Friday due to scheduling & I like the late week forecast better. 

!tuna!


----------



## CaptainHatt (Jun 6, 2005)

pm sent


----------

